# Advice on warped dash panel



## adam_l (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello

I'm thinking of buying a 2nd hand Niessman Bischoff Arto about 10 years old.

It's a lovely van however one of the faults is that the front panel that runs horizontally between between the back of the dash and the windscreen is warped. The edge that butts against the inside of the windscreen is wavy and looks tacky.

I asked the dealer to repair this but they say they cannot because the plastic panel itself is deformed. The enquired about a new panel but the cost is prohibitive and they won't pay for it. It's only a plastic moulding but it does cost an arm and a leg :-( 

There's no functional failing, but it does look ugly and it's going to annoy the hell out of me every time I look at it. 

Has anyone else seen this problem before? Is it there anything that can be done to resolve it?


Thanks in advance - Adam


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There are companies who can retrim a Rolls Royce so I am sure there are companies who could use your panel as a template and make a new one. Cost could be the deciding factor.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Probably caused by long exposure to hot sunshine, years ago my mate had an old Sierra that suffered a similar problem, he re-trimmed it with sheepskin and cut slots for the screen demistor vents.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Without actually seeing it, it's difficult to comment of advise, if it is simply a flat sheet of plastic, duplication shouldn't be a problem, there are plenty of companies who can supply plastic sheet in various thicknesses, materials and surface patterns, and it's not prohibitive on price, I got a 8 foot by 8inch piece for £5 about 4 years ago, cut from a full sheet, an offcut would have been cheaper.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes many vehicles in places like Arizona fit what in effect is a trimmed piece of carpet material to stip the sun cracking and warping the dash. They don't look bad if a similar colour is used.

This kinda thing....................................
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Centre-Consoles-Dashboards/174074/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=dash+protector

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

adam_l said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a 2nd hand Niessman Bischoff Arto about 10 years old.
> 
> ...


Don't know which model you are looking at but I have an old (2003) 69GL and have had that panel off before . easy to remove although there is some sound proofing material stuck on below it , also pulls off easily but needs stuck back on with spray glue. The trouble is that on re assembly some of the screws don't bite into anything and others continually come loose and need nipped up frequently, another job I have to fix sometime. I'm guessing that the one you are looking at had a similar problem and allowed it to warp. I don't know but I would think that if removed the panel could be re shaped by the use of a heat gun. - and then better fastening .


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Seems that the extent to which it's deformed might be the main factor in seeking to resolve the problem. My first thought was to strengthen it and at the same time straighten the panel by perhaps using Araldite (or something similar) to fix some thinish aluminium strips on the underside to retore the profile. On the other hand if your panel can be somehow otherwise fixed down, maybe covering it with a suitably coloured piece of thin carpet, fixed in place with spray adhesive?


----------

